# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  देवी-देवताओं के चित्र

## Neelima

दोस्तों श्री inder123in जी के अनुरोध पर यहाँ देवी-देवताओं के विभिन्न पत्रिकाओं में छपे तथा इन्टरनेट पर पहले से प्रकाशित चित्रों को प्रस्तुत करने की एक कोशिश है, आशा है आपको पसन्द आयेगी । कृपया पसन्द आने पर क्रेडिट देना न भूलें ।

----------


## Neelima

दोस्तों सबसे पहले प्रस्तुत है "कल्याण" के शिवोपासनांक वर्ष १९९३ में प्रकाशित पञ्चमुखी महादेव

----------


## Neelima

"कल्याण" के शिवोपासनांक वर्ष १९९३ में प्रकाशित प्रदोष-नृत्य

----------


## Neelima

"कल्याण" के शिवोपासनांक वर्ष १९९३ में प्रकाशित *महा-लिंगोद्भव*

----------


## Neelima

"कल्याण" के शिवोपासनांक वर्ष १९९३ में प्रकाशित* शिव-परिवार*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> दोस्तों श्री inder123in जी के अनुरोध पर यहाँ देवी-देवताओं के विभिन्न पत्रिकाओं में छपे तथा इन्टरनेट पर पहले से प्रकाशित चित्रों को प्रस्तुत करने की एक कोशिश है, आशा है आपको पसन्द आयेगी । कृपया पसन्द आने पर क्रेडिट देना न भूलें ।


बहुत ही अच्छे चित्र है नीलिमा जी ....धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## Neelima

https://picasaweb.google.com/1022741...eat=directlink

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

नीलिमा जी आपका कार्य सराहनीय है

----------


## amol05

*नीलिमा जी सहरानीय कार्य किया है अपने अगर आपके पास कोई गिफ़ चित्र  है तो कृपया वो भी डाले*

----------


## amol05

*:speaker::bell:कुछ चित्र मेरी तरफ आपके सूत्र में:bell:*

----------


## amol05

*:speaker::bell:कुछ चित्र मेरी तरफ आपके सूत्र में १ :bell:*

----------


## Neelima

> *:speaker::bell:कुछ चित्र मेरी तरफ आपके सूत्र में १ :bell:*


amol05 जी,
आपका हार्दिक स्वागत है ।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## umeshh

Bahut khub bahi kay shandar chtravali hai. maja aa gaya bhai.......lage raho munna bhai

Ak photo aap se chahta hu.. oul[oullu ke uper laxmi mata bathi hai. kay mil sakta hai ?????????????????????????

----------


## Neelima

> Bahut khub bahi kay shandar chtravali hai. maja aa gaya bhai.......lage raho munna bhai
> 
> Ak photo aap se chahta hu.. oul[oullu ke uper laxmi mata bathi hai. kay mil sakta hai ?????????????????????????

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## amol05

*बहुत ही सुंदर प्रस्तुती है आपकी निलीमा जी*

----------


## Neelima

> *बहुत ही सुंदर प्रस्तुती है आपकी निलीमा जी*


धन्यवाद अमोल जी,

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## amol05

:speaker: :bell:*जय माँ काली.........*:bell:

----------


## aawara

*बढ़िया प्रस्तुति है , नीलिमा जी .........*

----------


## aawara

*भगवती*

----------


## aawara



----------


## aawara



----------


## inder123in

> दोस्तों श्री inder123in जी के अनुरोध पर यहाँ देवी-देवताओं के विभिन्न पत्रिकाओं में छपे तथा इन्टरनेट पर पहले से प्रकाशित चित्रों को प्रस्तुत करने की एक कोशिश है, आशा है आपको पसन्द आयेगी । कृपया पसन्द आने पर क्रेडिट देना न भूलें ।


नीलिमा जी मेरी बात पर गौर करने के लिए धन्यबाद , पहला रेपों इस सूत्र के लिए मेरी तरफ से 
माँ भगवती से यही आशा है की सूत्र निरंतर गतिशील बना रहे

----------


## inder123in

> 


ये कोण सी देवी जी है क्या आप इंका नाम बता सकती है इन्हे किस नाम से पुकारा जाता है यदि आप चित्र के साथ साथ संबन्धित चित्र की जानकारी भी दें तो सोने पे सुहागा हो जाए मित्र

----------


## Neelima

> ये कोण सी देवी जी है क्या आप इंका नाम बता सकती है इन्हे किस नाम से पुकारा जाता है यदि आप चित्र के साथ साथ संबन्धित चित्र की जानकारी भी दें तो सोने पे सुहागा हो जाए मित्र


*"मातंगी देवी"* वैसे किसी भी फोटो को save as करेंगे, तो फाईल का नाम स्वतः सेव हो जायेगा ।

----------


## inder123in

आपको कहीं रावण सहीनता की हिन्दी ई बुक मिले तो मुझे जरूर बताना मित्र काफी समय से तलाश मे हूँ

----------


## Neelima

> *बढ़िया प्रस्तुति है , नीलिमा जी .........*


आपका हार्दिक स्वागत है ।

----------


## Neelima

> नीलिमा जी मेरी बात पर गौर करने के लिए धन्यबाद , पहला रेपों इस सूत्र के लिए मेरी तरफ से 
> माँ भगवती से यही आशा है की सूत्र निरंतर गतिशील बना रहे


inder123in जी, रेपो के लिये आभार

----------


## inder123in

> *"मातंगी देवी"* वैसे किसी भी फोटो को save as करेंगे, तो फाईल का नाम स्वतः सेव हो जायेगा ।


नीलिमा जी आप इसी तरह के चित्र डालें ताकि सूत्र की गुणवत्ता बनी रहे आज कल के सामान्य फोटो डालेंगी तो कोई ओर भी प्रविष्टि बढ़ाने के चकार मे सूत्र का निर्माण कर बैठेगा

----------


## inder123in

> inder123in जी, रेपो के लिये आभार


आभार तो आपके लिए जी कि आपने मेरी बात रख ली

----------


## Neelima

*Kartaveeryarjun_yantra*

----------


## Neelima

*Kartaveeryarjun_yantra*

----------


## Neelima

ॐ कालिकायै विद्महे श्मशान-वासिन्यै धीमहि तन्नो देवी प्रचोदयात्।

----------


## inder123in

> ॐ कालिकायै विद्महे श्मशान-वासिन्यै धीमहि तन्नो देवी प्रचोदयात्।


bahut बहुत उत्तम चित्रण क्या कोई इसे बड़ा करके डाल सकता है मुझे इसका प्रिंट लेना है

----------


## inder123in

मे आपको रेपो क्यों नही दे प रहा हूँ मित्र

----------


## inder123in

मित्र मुझे भवानी अष्टभूजी दुर्गा का एक फोटो चाहिए जिसमे वो 5 सिंह के रथ पर अकेली सवार  है बहुत पहले मेने कहीं देखा था आज तक नही भुला पाया  अजीब सा आकर्षण है उस चित्र में

----------


## Neelima

> bahut बहुत उत्तम चित्रण क्या कोई इसे बड़ा करके डाल सकता है मुझे इसका प्रिंट लेना है

----------


## inder123in

> 


bahut बहुत आभार मित्र

----------


## Neelima

> मित्र मुझे भवानी अष्टभूजी दुर्गा का एक फोटो चाहिए जिसमे वो 5 सिंह के रथ पर अकेली सवार  है बहुत पहले मेने कहीं देखा था आज तक नही भुला पाया  अजीब सा आकर्षण है उस चित्र में


भवानी अष्टभूजी दुर्गा 5 सिंह के रथ पर

----------


## lion444202

mysterious.blog.co.in

----------


## lion444202



----------


## Neelima

Chintamani Mantra

----------


## Neelima

jagannath

----------


## Neelima

*Indrani Yantra*

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

Gopal Yantra

----------


## Neelima

Ghantakaran Yantra

----------


## Neelima

गर्भ-रक्षम्बा

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

Sharabh

----------


## Neelima

santan luxami

----------


## Neelima

*संहार भैरव*

----------


## Neelima

*भीषण भैरव*

----------


## Neelima

*कपाल भैरव*

----------


## Neelima

*उन्मत्त भैरव*

----------


## Neelima

*क्रोध भैरव*

----------


## Neelima

*चण्ड भैरव*

----------


## Neelima

*रुरु भैरव*

----------


## Neelima

*असितांग भैरव*

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

Ved-vyas

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

Maha_Lakshmi_Charan

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## vickky681

अधभुद चित्र  है

----------


## Neelima

> अधभुद चित्र  है


धन्यवाद ................

----------


## Neelima

दोस्तों गीताप्रेस द्वारा प्रकाशित कुछ पुराणों के मुख-पृष्ठ

----------


## Neelima

Bhagvat Puran

----------


## Neelima

Brahma Puran

----------


## Neelima

Garud Puran

----------


## Neelima

Kurm Puran

----------


## Neelima

Markanday Puran

----------


## Neelima

Padma Puran

----------


## Neelima

Vaman Puran

----------


## Neelima

Varah Puran

----------


## Neelima

Surya Yantra

----------


## inder123in

अच्छे चित्र है मित्र

----------


## Neelima

Ras Lila

----------


## Neelima

Dulha Ramchandra ji

----------


## Neelima

Gauri poojan by Sita ji

----------


## Neelima

*श्रीरामचन्द्र जी तथा अन्य तीनों भाइयों का विवाह*

----------


## Neelima

SHRI kRISHNA ARJUN

----------


## Neelima

Das Maha-vidya

----------


## Neelima

भागीरथ जी गंगा को लेकर चले

----------


## Neelima

Shri Rameshvar Poojan

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

*श्रीकृष्ण जन्माष्टमी की आप सबको हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ*

----------


## Neelima



----------


## umeshh

Maja aa gaya bhai...Ye photo bahut hi sunder hai. Aap too Aladeen ka chirag ho...............
Ye wala  Photo saaf or bada  ho to maja aa jayega bhai................
Photo dene ke liye Shukrya

----------


## Kamal Ji

सभी को मेरा नमस्कर.
एक बार पुनः श्री कृष्ण लीला के दर्शन करें
(अच्छा सूत्र है..
बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद
कृपया ऐसे शब्द न वहाँ इस्तमाल करें )
पर कुछ लिखें अवश्य.
जो न भी लिख सके कोई बात नही
दर्शन तो करें ...
तो आइये एक बार फिर इस जन्माष्टमी के महोत्सव पर
दर्शन करके पुन्य के भागी भी बने.
धन्यवाद.
अनु.

----------


## Neelima



----------


## inder123in

> *श्रीकृष्ण जन्माष्टमी की आप सबको हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ*


 radhe राधे मित्र

----------


## Neelima



----------


## dev b

कमाल का सूत्र है मित्र .....वाह

----------


## Neelima

> कमाल का सूत्र है मित्र .....वाह

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## e-regular

> https://picasaweb.google.com/1022741...eat=directlink


neelimaji, I got following message when I clicked above link

"Oops... there's nothing to see here. Either you do not have access to these photos, or they don't exist at this web address. Please contact the owner directly to gain access."

----------


## Neelima

> neelimaji, I got following message when I clicked above link
> 
> "Oops... there's nothing to see here. Either you do not have access to these photos, or they don't exist at this web address. Please contact the owner directly to gain access."


e-regular जी,
यह लिंक गलती से पोस्ट हो गया, लेकिन इस सूत्र में दिये गये सभी चित्र इसी एलबम से हैं -

----------


## Neelima



----------


## amol05

*नीलिमा जी बहुत सुंदर सूत्र है आपका एशी निर्बाध गति से बढ़ाये चले*

----------


## umeshh

*अरे नीलिमा जी फोटो तो इसी टाइप का ही चाहिए पर बड़ी साइज़ का होना चाहिए
थैंक्स ..................................................  .........*

----------


## Neelima

> Maja aa gaya bhai...Ye photo bahut hi sunder hai. Aap too Aladeen ka chirag ho...............
> Ye wala  Photo saaf or bada  ho to maja aa jayega bhai................
> Photo dene ke liye Shukrya


उमेश जी आप किस फोटो के लिये कह रहे हैं ?

----------


## sanya

bahut hi ache photos hai ..jai ho..keep it up

----------


## Neelima

Shitala Mata

----------


## Neelima



----------


## anushka

*बहुत  बढ़िया सूत्र है दोस्त* :anna:

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

Yamuna ji

----------


## Neelima

Mata Tulja Bhavani

----------


## Neelima

Var Lakshmi

----------


## Neelima

*Bala*

----------


## Neelima

*Bhavani Mata*

----------


## arjun32

देवी  देवताओं  के इतने अच्छे चित्रों के लिए आपको  naman....

----------


## Neelima

Yogini

----------


## amol05

:speaker:*वन्देमातरम नमस्कार*

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

Ekaveera

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Teach Guru



----------


## Neelima



----------


## JEETJAWAN

जय मातादी ............

----------


## JEETJAWAN

जय गणेश देवा ............

----------


## JEETJAWAN

जय गणेश देवा

----------


## JEETJAWAN

तुल्*जा भवानी .............


...........;

----------


## JEETJAWAN

नागणेचा माताजी...........

मन तेरा मन्दिर आंखे दिया बाती होठो की है थालिया बोल फुल पाती रोम रोम जिव्*हा तेरा नाम पुकारती आरती ओ मईया आरती ओ ज्*योता वाली तेरी 

आरती ......

हे महालक्ष है महागोरी तु अपनी आप है जौहरी  तेरी कीमत तु ही जाने  तु बुरा भला पहचाने ये कहे दिन ओर  राते तेरी लिखी न जाये बात
कोई माने या ना माने हम भक्*त तेरे दीवाने तेरे पॉव सारी दुनिया पखारती .

मन तेरा मन्दिर ....

हे गुणवंती  सतवंती हे पतवंती रसवंती मेरी सुनना ये विनती मेरा चौला रंग बसंती हे दुख  भंजन सुख दाती हमे सुख देना दिन राती 

जो तेरी महिमा गाये मुह मांगी मुरादे पोये

मन तेरा मन्दिर...

हे महाकाल हे महाशक्ति  हमें दे दे ऐसी भक्ति हे जग जननी महामाया हे तु ही धुप और छाया तु अमर अजर अविनाशी तु अनमिट पुर्णमाशी  

सब करके दुर अंधेरे हमें बक्*शों नए सवेरे.

मन तेरा मन्दिर ....

----------


## Neelima

> तुल्*जा भवानी .............
> 
> 
> ...........;


आपका हार्दिक आभार, आपका सहयोग अनमोल है ।

----------


## Neelima

*Yogini*

----------


## Neelima

*Mata Bhadrakali*

----------


## vickky681

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र

----------


## chavi

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है। 

मन प्रसन्न हो गया ।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## amol05

:speaker::bell::mango::clap:

----------


## Neelima

> :speaker::bell::mango::clap:


A very rare photo

----------


## vickky681

बहुत बढ़िया  जी

----------


## amol05

> A very rare photo


*फोटो तो अद्भुत है पर क्या पूरी मिल सकती है*

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

> *फोटो तो अद्भुत है पर क्या पूरी मिल सकती है*


अमोल जी,
इन्टरनेट पर केवल यही उपलब्ध है ।

----------


## THE UNDERTAKER

*अच्छा सूत्र बधाई :clap:*

----------


## amol05

*मेहंदीपुर बाला जी दर्शन* 

:clap::bell::cherries::clap:

*बाला  जी 

भेरव बाबा 

प्रेतराज सरकार*

----------


## lalji1964

सर्व प्रथम मित्र को सलाम ,

तब सभी देवो को सलाम ! 

सूत्र में बहुत ही  उम्दा तस्वीर डाली है मित्र आपने !आपको कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद 1

----------


## Teach Guru

अति सुन्दर मनमोहक चित्र है नीलिमा जी, 
जारी रखो ..........

----------


## Neelima

> अति सुन्दर मनमोहक चित्र है नीलिमा जी, 
> जारी रखो ..........


*आपका हार्दिक आभार*

----------


## Neelima

> सर्व प्रथम मित्र को सलाम ,
> 
> तब सभी देवो को सलाम ! 
> 
> सूत्र में बहुत ही  उम्दा तस्वीर डाली है मित्र आपने !आपको कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद 1


*आपको शतशः नमन*

----------


## Neelima

> *मेहंदीपुर बाला जी दर्शन* 
> 
> :clap::bell::cherries::clap:
> 
> *बाला  जी 
> 
> भेरव बाबा 
> 
> प्रेतराज सरकार*


*आपका सहयोग अ*न*मोल है ..............................*

----------


## webshow

*आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र*

----------


## Raman46

बोलो जय माता की ,जय माता की

----------


## Neelima

> *आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र*

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Raman46

या  देवी सर्वभूतेषु दुर्गा रूपेण संस्षिता ,नमस्तार्यइए ,नमस्तस्ये नमस्तस्ये नमो नमः

----------


## Raman46

या  देवी सर्वभूतेषु शांति  रूपेण संस्षिता ,नमस्तार्यइए ,नमस्तस्ये नमस्तस्ये नमो नमः

----------


## Raman46

या  देवी सर्वभूतेषु शक्ति  रूपेण संस्षिता ,नमस्तार्यइए ,नमस्तस्ये नमस्तस्ये नमो नमः

----------


## Raman46

या  देवी सर्वभूतेषु बुद्धि  रूपेण संस्षिता ,नमस्तार्यइए ,नमस्तस्ये नमस्तस्ये नमो नमः

----------


## Raman46

या  देवी सर्वभूतेषु वाणी  रूपेण संस्षिता ,नमस्तार्यइए ,नमस्तस्ये नमस्तस्ये नमो नमः

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये नीलिमा जी के कुछ पंक्तियाँ :-
रंगत है कुछ अलग सी, कुछ उनके मिजाज़ की,
शान भी कुछ अलग है बस उनके रस्मो-रिवाज़ की,
वो शांत है और रंगीनियों में आकर भी अलग दिखते,
तारों के इस शहर में, वो ध्रुव तारे की तरह चमकते,
गहराइयों का नीला रंग समेटे, वो अपने नाम में कुछ ऐसे,
वो नभ से सागर तक वो छाये, एक " नीलिमा" के जैसे.......
==मन-वकील*

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## b_vaibhavi

vaibhavi ka repo+++++++++++++++++++अति सुन्दर मनमोहक चित्र है नीलिमा जी, 
जारी रखो ..........

----------


## Neelima

> vaibhavi ka repo+++++++++++++++++++अति सुन्दर मनमोहक चित्र है नीलिमा जी, 
> जारी रखो ..........


thanks

----------


## Neelima

Bhramari Mata

----------


## Neelima

Teej Mata

----------


## Neelima

*bhramari_devi_goddess_of_the_black_bees*

----------


## Neelima

*Kal-Ratri*

----------


## vickky681

अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Teach Guru

जय हो !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Raman46

सब का मालिक एक है ....जय साईं बाबा की जय

----------


## amol05

*:bell:जय शनि देव...........:clap:*

----------


## Neelima

> *:bell:जय शनि देव...........:clap:*


जय शनि देव...........:bell:

----------


## amol05

*:bell:ओम श्री गणेशाय नम: :bell:*

----------


## monieda

बहुत ही मनोहारी संग्रह है दोस्त |

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

*JEEN MATA*

----------


## amol05

*:bell:ओम नमः शिवाय:bell:*

----------


## THE GAME

:salut::salut:

----------


## THE GAME

:salut::salut:

----------


## amol05

*:bell:ओम नमः शिवाय...........:bell:*

----------


## THE GAME

:salut::salut:

----------


## THE GAME

:salut::salut:

----------


## THE GAME

:salut::salut:

----------


## THE GAME

:salut::salut:

----------


## THE GAME

:salut::salut:

----------


## THE GAME

:salut::salut:

----------


## amol05

> :salut::salut:


*बहुत सुंदर है मित्र एशे ही लगे राहो बहुत शानदार चित्र है*

----------


## Raman46

*शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय*

----------


## Raman46

*नन्द गोपाल श्री कृष्णा*

----------


## Teach Guru

जय हो जय हो..............

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये नीलिमा जी को मन-वकील का प्रणाम...अभिवादन स्वीकार करें///
*

----------


## Neelima

> *प्रिये नीलिमा जी को मन-वकील का प्रणाम...अभिवादन स्वीकार करें///
> *


आपको शतशः नमन

----------


## kajal pandey

देश के अधिकांश भागो मे भूकंप के हल्के झटके महसूस किये गए यह इश्वर की कृपा रही  की भूकंप की गहराई बहुत ही कम थी ,,,,,,,,,फोरम परिवार की ओरे से  मै इश्वर को धन्यवाद देती हु

----------


## Raman46

भजो राधे गोविन्द भजो राधे गोविन्द

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Teach Guru

> 



जय श्री राम..........

----------


## arjun32

> 


यह तस्वीर कहाँ की है.....?????

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

> 


Mahur , Maharashtra.

----------


## Neelima



----------


## inder123in

> :salut:Attachment 213470:salut:


इस चित्र मे गज़ब का आकर्षण है मित्र ..............................बहुत खूब

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

दशहरा के शुभ अवसर आपको हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## VINODBISHT

OM NAMO SHIVYA KI JAI, OM NAMO LAXMI DEVYA KI JAI. OM NAMO DURGA KI JAI, OM NAMO BRHAMA DEVYA KI JAI OM NAMO VISHNU DEVYA KI JAI OM NAMO BHAGWATE VASUDEVA KI JAI, OM NAMO GANPATI DEVYA KI JAI, OM NAMO BHAWATE BANJENAMAYA KI JAI, 

OM NAMO SHIVYA KI JAI.
OM NAMO BHARAM DEVYA KI JAI
OM NAMO VASUDEVYA KI JAI.

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत हि सुन्दर है .............

----------


## T J Cooper

एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिएआपका ह्रदय से आभार . कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

> एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिएआपका ह्रदय से आभार . कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें


धन्यवाद ....................

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

फूलों का बगीचा
दोस्तों दिपावली आने वाली है, इसलिये पेश-ए-खिदमत है फूलों का गुलदस्ता । निम्न साईट पर जाकर खाली स्थान पर क्लिक करें और .........................
http://www.procreo.jp/labo/flower_garden.swf

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Teach Guru

नीलिमा जी आपका फूलों का गुलदस्ता लाजवाब है.....

----------


## Neelima

> नीलिमा जी आपका फूलों का गुलदस्ता लाजवाब है.....


धन्यवाद गुरुदेव

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## DIWANA DON

*गायत्री माता*

----------


## DIWANA DON

**************************************************  *******************************************************************************************  ********************************************************************************************  ******************************************

----------


## DIWANA DON

********************************************************************************************

----------


## DIWANA DON

************************************************************************************************  ******************************************

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Raman46

:bell:...................

----------


## Neelima

> :bell:...................





> क्या बात है, वाह|





> क्या बात है, वाह|

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## man-vakil

*दीवाली की शुभ कामनाएं ...
" सदा बिराजे माँ लक्ष्मी आपके घर आँगन , खुशियाँ आये आपके द्वार,
दिन दुनी रात चौगुनी आप उन्नति करें , बढे सदा आपका रोज़गार व्यापार"
 ....मन-वकील
*

----------


## mailer_demon

आप सभी को दीपावली की हार्दिक शुभ कामनाएं

----------


## DIWANA DON

**************************************************  ****

----------


## DIWANA DON

****************************

----------


## DIWANA DON

**************************************************  *********************************

----------


## Neelima

*
सभी दोस्तों को धन-त्रयोदशी की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ ।*

----------


## Neelima

.............................................

----------


## Neelima

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## Neelima

****************************************

----------


## Neelima

***************************

----------


## Neelima

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## Neelima

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

----------


## Neelima

____________________________________

----------


## Neelima

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## Neelima

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Neelima

~!@#$%^&*()_+|

----------


## Neelima

tantra kuber

----------


## Neelima

कुबेर की चाभी

----------


## Neelima

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## Neelima

&*^(%)$_#+@|!`

----------


## Neelima

..................................................  ....................

----------


## Neelima

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## Neelima

===================================

----------


## Neelima

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## Neelima

Attachment 239355(())(())(())(())(())

----------


## Neelima

*************************

----------


## Neelima

आप सभी को दिपावली की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

***********************************

----------


## Neelima

*आप सभी को गोवर्धन-पूजा की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ*

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

...................................

----------


## Neelima

....................................

----------


## Neelima

......................................

----------


## Neelima

...........................................

----------


## Neelima

.................................

----------


## akshay1987

kya mujhe ye image badi size me mil sakta he dhanyawad.

----------


## akshay1987

mujhe ye image color me dene ki kripa kare.

----------


## Neelima

> kya mujhe ye image badi size me mil sakta he dhanyawad.


अक्षय जी, आपको कौनसी इमेज कलर में चाहिये तथा कौनसी बड़ी ये नहीं बताया ।

----------


## Neelima

...........................................

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## DIWANA DON

*नीलिमा , सूत्र का अर्द्ध शतक पूरा करने पर हार्दिक बधाई*

----------


## rajivlove2u

http://aikajnabee.blogspot.com

----------


## swami ji

*बहोत खूब दोस्त ,,,,जय भगवान ,,, ,,,,,*

----------


## amol05

*:speaker::bell:जय महाकाल:mango::banana:* 
*
महाकाल उज्जैन के दर्शन*

----------


## amol05

*:speaker::bell:जय महाकाल:mango::banana:.*

----------


## amol05

*:speaker::bell:जय महाकाल:mango::banana:..*

----------


## amol05

*:speaker::bell:जय महाकाल.:mango::banana:*

----------


## amol05

*:speaker::bell:जय महाकाल..:mango::banana:*

----------


## Teach Guru

जय हनुमान 




Disclaimer :- All the stuff are collecting from another sites or forums.

----------


## Teach Guru

जय हनुमान 




Disclaimer :- All the stuff are collecting from another sites or forums.

----------


## Teach Guru

जय हनुमान 




Disclaimer :- All the stuff are collecting from another sites or forums.

----------


## Teach Guru

सालासर बालाजी 




Disclaimer :- All the stuff are collecting from another sites or forums.

----------


## lotus1782

जय बजरंग बलि जय बजरंग बलि जय बजरंग बलि

----------


## Neelima

> सालासर बालाजी 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer :- All the stuff are collecting from another sites or forums.





> जय बजरंग बलि जय बजरंग बलि जय बजरंग बलि


जय बजरंग बलि जय बजरंग बलि जय बजरंग बलि

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## RANAJI1982

शानदार और लाजवाब कोशिश अपने धर्म व राष्ट्र के लिये 

कमाल की प्रस्तुति............धन्  वाद

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## RANAJI1982

शानदार और लाजवाब

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## RANAJI1982

इस बेहतरीन सूत्र निर्माण के लिये रेपो स्वीकार करे

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## RANAJI1982

सभी मन को मोहने वाले चित्रो से संवारा है , नीलिमा जी आप ने इस सूत्र को

----------


## Neelima

> सभी मन को मोहने वाले चित्रो से संवारा है , नीलिमा जी आप ने इस सूत्र को


दिनेश जी, आभार ।

----------


## lomash

जय साई ....................

----------


## Teach Guru



----------


## Teach Guru



----------


## Teach Guru



----------


## Teach Guru



----------


## Teach Guru

*जाहर वीर गोगाजी*

----------


## Teach Guru



----------


## Teach Guru

*जय श्री राम*

----------


## Teach Guru

श्री राम चालीसा


श्री रघुवीर भक्त हितकारी, सुनि लीजै प्रभु अरज हमारी।
 निशि दिन ध्यान धरै जो कोई, ता सम भक्त और नहिं होई॥

 ध्यान धरे शिवजी मन माहीं, ब्रह्*मा इन्द्र पार नहिं पाहीं।
 जय जय जय रघुनाथ कृपाला, सदा करो सन्तन प्रतिपाला॥

 दूत तुम्हार वीर हनुमाना, जासु प्रभाव तिहूं पुर जाना।
 तव भुज दण्ड प्रचण्ड कृपाला, रावण मारि सुरन प्रतिपाला॥

 तुम अनाथ के नाथ गोसाईं, दीनन के हो सदा सहाई।
 ब्रह्*मादिक तव पार न पावैं, सदा ईश तुम्हरो यश गावैं॥

 चारिउ वेद भरत हैं साखी, तुम भक्तन की लज्जा राखी।
 गुण गावत शारद मन माहीं, सुरपति ताको पार न पाहीं॥

 नाम तुम्हार लेत जो कोई, ता सम धन्य और नहिं होई।
 राम नाम है अपरम्पारा, चारिउ वेदन जाहि पुकारा॥

 गणपति नाम तुम्हारो लीन्हौ, तिनको प्रथम पूज्य तुम कीन्हौ।
 शेष रटत नित नाम तुम्हारा, महि को भार शीश पर धारा॥

 फूल समान रहत सो भारा, पाव न कोउ तुम्हारो पारा।
 भरत नाम तुम्हरो उर धारो, तासों कबहु न रण में हारो॥

 नाम शत्रुहन हृदय प्रकाशा, सुमिरत होत शत्रु कर नाशा।
 लषन तुम्हारे आज्ञाकारी, सदा करत सन्तन रखवारी॥

 ताते रण जीते नहिं कोई, युद्ध जुरे यमहूं किन होई।
 महालक्ष्मी धर अवतारा, सब विधि करत पाप को छारा॥

 सीता नाम पुनीता गायो, भुवनेश्वरी प्रभाव दिखायो।
 घट सों प्रकट भई सो आई, जाको देखत चन्द्र लजाई॥

 सो तुमनरे नित पांव पलोटत, नवों निद्धि चरणन में लोटत।
 सिद्धि अठारह मंगलकारी, सो तुम पर जावै बलिहारी॥

 औरहुं जो अनेक प्रभुताई, सो सीतापति तुमहि बनाई।
 इच्छा ते कोटिन संसारा, रचत न लागत पल की वारा।

 जो तुम्हरे चरणन चित लावै, ताकी मुक्ति अवसि हो जावै।
 जय जय जय प्रभु ज्योति स्वरूपा, निर्गुण ब्रह्*म अखण्ड अनूपा॥


 सत्य सत्य व्रत स्वामी, सत्य सनातन अन्तर्यामी।
 सत्य भजन तुम्हारो जो गावै, सो निश्चय चारों फल पावै॥

 सत्य शपथ गौरिपति कीन्हीं, तुमने भक्तिहिं सब सिद्धि दीन्हीं।
 सुनहु राम तुम तात हमारे, तुहिं भरत कुल पूज्य प्रचारे॥

 तुमहिं देव कुल देव हमारे, तुम गुरुदेव प्राण के प्यारे।
 जो कुछ हो सो तुम ही राजा, जय जय जय प्रभु राखो लाजा॥

 राम आत्मा पोषण हारे, जय जय जय दशरथ दुलारे।
 ज्ञान हृदय दो ज्ञान स्वरूपा, नमो नमो जय जगपति भूपा॥

 धन्य धन्य तुम धन्य प्रतापा, नाम तुम्हार हरत संतापा।
 सत्य शुद्ध देवन मुख गाया, बजी दुन्दुभी शंख बजाया॥

 सत्य सत्य तुम सत्य सनातन, तुम ही हो हमारे तन मन धन।
 याको पाठ करे जो कोई, ज्ञान प्रकट ताके उर होई।

 आवागमन मिटै तिहि केरा, सत्य वचन माने शिव मेरा।
 और आस मन में जो होई, मनवांछित फल पावे सोई॥

 तीनहूं काल ध्यान जो ल्यावैं, तुलसी दर अरु फूल चढ़ावैं।
 साग पत्र सो भोग लगावैं, सो नर सकल सिद्धता पावैं॥

 अन्त समय रघुवर पुर जाई, जहां जन्म हरि भक्त कहाई।
 श्री हरिदास कहै अरु गावै, सो बैकुण्ठ धाम को जावै॥

दोहा

 सात दिवस जो नेम कर, पाठ करे चित लाय।
 हरिदास हरि कृपा से, अवसि भक्ति को पाय॥
 राम चालीसा जो पढे, राम चरण चित लाय।
 जो इच्छा मन में करै, सकल सिद्ध हो जाय॥

----------


## Teach Guru

*श्री विष्णु चालीसा*

दोहा

 विष्णु सुनिए विनय सेवक की चितलाय।
 कीरत कुछ वर्णन करूं दीजै ज्ञान बताय॥

चौपाई

 नमो विष्णु भगवान खरारी,
 कष्ट नशावन अखिल बिहारी।
 प्रबल जगत में शक्ति तुम्हारी,
 त्रिभुवन फैल रही उजियारी॥

 सुन्दर रूप मनोहर सूरत,
 सरल स्वभाव मोहनी मूरत।
 तन पर पीताम्बर अति सोहत,
 बैजन्ती माला मन मोहत॥

 शंख चक्र कर गदा बिराजे,
 देखत दैत्य असुर दल भाजे।
 सत्य धर्म मद लोभ न गाजे,
 काम क्रोध मद लोभ न छाजे॥

 सन्तभक्त सज्जन मनरंजन
 दनुज असुर दुष्टन दल गंजन।
 सुख उपजाय कष्ट सब भंजन,
 दोष मिटाय करत जन सज्जन॥

 पाप काट भव सिन्धु उतारण,
 कष्ट नाशकर भक्त उबारण।
 करत अनेक रूप प्रभु धारण,
 केवल आप भक्ति के कारण॥

 धरणि धेनु बन तुमहिं पुकारा,
 तब तुम रूप राम का धारा।
 भार उतार असुर दल मारा,
 रावण आदिक को संहारा॥

 आप वाराह रूप बनाया,
 हरण्याक्ष को मार गिराया।
 धर मत्स्य तन सिन्धु बनाया,
 चौदह रतनन को निकलाया॥


 अमिलख असुरन द्वन्द मचाया,
 रूप मोहनी आप दिखाया।
 देवन को अमृत पान कराया,
 असुरन को छवि से बहलाया॥

 कूर्म रूप धर सिन्धु मझाया,
 मन्द्राचल गिरि तुरत उठाया।
 शंकर का तुम फन्द छुड़ाया,
 भस्मासुर को रूप दिखाया॥

 वेदन को जब असुर डुबाया,
 कर प्रबन्ध उन्हें ढुढवाया।
 मोहित बनकर खलहि नचाया,
 उसही कर से भस्म कराया॥

 असुर जलन्धर अति बलदाई,
 शंकर से उन कीन्ह लड ाई।
 हार पार शिव सकल बनाई,
 कीन सती से छल खल जाई॥

 सुमिरन कीन तुम्हें शिवरानी,
 बतलाई सब विपत कहानी।
 तब तुम बने मुनीश्वर ज्ञानी,
 वृन्दा की सब सुरति भुलानी॥

 देखत तीन दनुज शैतानी,
 वृन्दा आय तुम्हें लपटानी॥
 हो स्पर्श धर्म क्षति मानी,
 हना असुर उर शिव शैतानी॥

 तुमने ध्रुव प्रहलाद उबारे,
 हिरणाकुश आदिक खल मारे।
 गणिका और अजामिल तारे,
 बहुत भक्त भव सिन्धु उतारे॥

 हरहु सकल संताप हमारे,
 कृपा करहु हरि सिरजन हारे।
 देखहुं मैं निज दरश तुम्हारे,
 दीन बन्धु भक्तन हितकारे॥

 चहत आपका सेवक दर्शन,
 करहु दया अपनी मधुसूदन।
 जानूं नहीं योग्य जब पूजन,
 होय यज्ञ स्तुति अनुमोदन॥


 शीलदया सन्तोष सुलक्षण,
 विदित नहीं व्रतबोध विलक्षण।
 करहुं आपका किस विधि पूजन,
 कुमति विलोक होत दुख भीषण॥

 करहुं प्रणाम कौन विधिसुमिरण,
 कौन भांति मैं करहु समर्पण।
 सुर मुनि करत सदा सेवकाई
 हर्षित रहत परम गति पाई॥

 दीन दुखिन पर सदा सहाई,
 निज जन जान लेव अपनाई।
 पाप दोष संताप नशाओ,
 भव बन्धन से मुक्त कराओ॥

 सुत सम्पति दे सुख उपजाओ,
 निज चरनन का दास बनाओ।
 निगम सदा ये विनय सुनावै,
 पढ़ै सुनै सो जन सुख पावै॥

----------


## Teach Guru



----------


## Teach Guru



----------


## Teach Guru



----------


## Teach Guru



----------


## Teach Guru

*श्री राम स्तुति* 

श्री राम चन्द्र कृपालु भजमन हरण भव भय दारूणम।
नव कंज लोचन कंज मुख कर कंज पद कंजारूणमऽऽ 

 कंदर्प अगणित अमित छवि नवनील नीरद सुंदरम।
पटपीत मानहु तडित रूचि शुचि नौमि जनकसुतावरमऽऽ

भज दीनबन्धु दिनेश दानव दैत्यवंशनिकंदनम।
रघुनंद आनंदकंद कौशलचंद दशरथनंदनमऽऽ

सिर मुकुट कुण्डल तिलक चारू उदारू अंगविभूषणम।
आजानुभुज शरचाप धर संग्रामजित खरदूषणमऽऽ

इति वदति तुलसीदास शंकर शेष मुनि मन रंजनम।
मम हृदयकुंज निवास कुरू कामादि खलदल गंजनमऽऽ

 _ तुलसीदास

----------


## Badtameez

> *श्री विष्णु चालीसा*दोहा विष्णु सुनिए विनय सेवक की चितलाय। कीरत कुछ वर्णन करूं दीजै ज्ञान बताय॥चौपाई नमो विष्णु भगवान खरारी, कष्ट नशावन अखिल बिहारी। प्रबल जगत में शक्ति तुम्हारी, त्रिभुवन फैल रही उजियारी॥ सुन्दर रूप मनोहर सूरत, सरल स्वभाव मोहनी मूरत। तन पर पीताम्बर अति सोहत, बैजन्ती माला मन मोहत॥ शंख चक्र कर गदा बिराजे, देखत दैत्य असुर दल भाजे। सत्य धर्म मद लोभ न गाजे, काम क्रोध मद लोभ न छाजे॥ सन्तभक्त सज्जन मनरंजन दनुज असुर दुष्टन दल गंजन। सुख उपजाय कष्ट सब भंजन, दोष मिटाय करत जन सज्जन॥ पाप काट भव सिन्धु उतारण, कष्ट नाशकर भक्त उबारण। करत अनेक रूप प्रभु धारण, केवल आप भक्ति के कारण॥ धरणि धेनु बन तुमहिं पुकारा, तब तुम रूप राम का धारा। भार उतार असुर दल मारा, रावण आदिक को संहारा॥ आप वाराह रूप बनाया, हरण्याक्ष को मार गिराया। धर मत्स्य तन सिन्धु बनाया, चौदह रतनन को निकलाया॥ अमिलख असुरन द्वन्द मचाया, रूप मोहनी आप दिखाया। देवन को अमृत पान कराया, असुरन को छवि से बहलाया॥ कूर्म रूप धर सिन्धु मझाया, मन्द्राचल गिरि तुरत उठाया। शंकर का तुम फन्द छुड़ाया, भस्मासुर को रूप दिखाया॥ वेदन को जब असुर डुबाया, कर प्रबन्ध उन्हें ढुढवाया। मोहित बनकर खलहि नचाया, उसही कर से भस्म कराया॥ असुर जलन्धर अति बलदाई, शंकर से उन कीन्ह लड ाई। हार पार शिव सकल बनाई, कीन सती से छल खल जाई॥ सुमिरन कीन तुम्हें शिवरानी, बतलाई सब विपत कहानी। तब तुम बने मुनीश्वर ज्ञानी, वृन्दा की सब सुरति भुलानी॥ देखत तीन दनुज शैतानी, वृन्दा आय तुम्हें लपटानी॥ हो स्पर्श धर्म क्षति मानी, हना असुर उर शिव शैतानी॥ तुमने ध्रुव प्रहलाद उबारे, हिरणाकुश आदिक खल मारे। गणिका और अजामिल तारे, बहुत भक्त भव सिन्धु उतारे॥ हरहु सकल संताप हमारे, कृपा करहु हरि सिरजन हारे। देखहुं मैं निज दरश तुम्हारे, दीन बन्धु भक्तन हितकारे॥ चहत आपका सेवक दर्शन, करहु दया अपनी मधुसूदन। जानूं नहीं योग्य जब पूजन, होय यज्ञ स्तुति अनुमोदन॥ शीलदया सन्तोष सुलक्षण, विदित नहीं व्रतबोध विलक्षण। करहुं आपका किस विधि पूजन, कुमति विलोक होत दुख भीषण॥ करहुं प्रणाम कौन विधिसुमिरण, कौन भांति मैं करहु समर्पण। सुर मुनि करत सदा सेवकाई हर्षित रहत परम गति पाई॥ दीन दुखिन पर सदा सहाई, निज जन जान लेव अपनाई। पाप दोष संताप नशाओ, भव बन्धन से मुक्त कराओ॥ सुत सम्पति दे सुख उपजाओ, निज चरनन का दास बनाओ। निगम सदा ये विनय सुनावै, पढ़ै सुनै सो जन सुख पावै॥


 गुरू जी आप कोई चालीसा का सूत्र बनाकर असमें रखते तो बहुत सुन्दर लगता।कृपया इसे सलाह न समझें।मैं आपको क्या सलाह दूँगा।

----------


## bankat

Bahut bahut dhnyavad mitr.  very very good sutra

----------


## Teach Guru

*बजरंग बली की जय*

----------


## chandra shekher

in devi devtao ko kisi ne dekha tha

----------


## amol05

> in devi devtao ko kisi ne dekha tha


*इनको देखने की  नहीं महसूस करने की जरूरत है 

ये तो कण कण में विराजमान है*

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Krish13



----------


## Krish13



----------


## Krish13



----------


## Krish13



----------


## draculla

:bell::bell::bell::bell:

----------


## draculla

:bell::bell::bell::bell:

----------


## draculla

:bell::bell::bell::bell:

----------


## draculla

:bell::bell::bell::bell:

----------


## Krish13



----------


## Krish13



----------


## Krish13



----------


## Krish13



----------


## Krish13



----------


## Krish13



----------


## Krish13



----------


## Krish13



----------


## Chandrshekhar

> 


बलराम जी का ये शानदार चित्र है, .....

----------


## Krish13



----------


## THE GAME



----------


## Neelima

> 


धन्यवाद कृष जी।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Shri Vijay

आदरणीय श्री नीलिमा जी इस अति सुंदर सूत्र के लिए बधाई और रेपो स्वीकार करे l

----------


## Neelima

> आदरणीय श्री नीलिमा जी इस अति सुंदर सूत्र के लिए बधाई और रेपो स्वीकार करे l


श्री श्री विजय जी धन्यवाद

----------


## underground

jai mata di jai mata di jai mata di jai mata di

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

इस दास की तुच्छ भेट .......

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

वाहे गुरु .............

----------


## usha chauhan

अच्छी जानकारी से भरा सूत्र है

----------


## Neelima

*जय श्री सांवलिया सेठ......*

सांवलिया सेठ भगवान श्री कृष्ण के अवतार थे, सांवरिया जी, सांवलिया सेठ या सांवरा सेठ या सेठों के सेठ के मन्दिर के रूप में जाना जाता है l उत्तर भारत में राजस्थान, गुजरात, महारास्ट्र, उत्तरप्रदेश और मध्यप्रदेश में बहुत प्रसिद्ध है l मन्दिर में विभिन्न त्योहारों पर समारोहों का आयोजन भक्तो द्वारा किया जाता है l विशेष रूप से भाद्र शुक्ल एकादशी (झुलनी एकादशी) के दिन पर मन्दिर में मेला लगता है, जो लाखों लोगों के उत्साह का प्रतीक है l इस दिन सांवलिया जी के 'रथ-सवारी' का आयोजन किया जाता है l 

*सांवलिया सेठ के सभी तीनों मन्दिर राजस्थान के चित्तोडगढ जिले में स्थित है l* 

१. पहले मन्दिर को मनडपिया सांवलिया सेठ के रूप में जाना जाता है l 
२. दुसरे मन्दिर को भाड़सोडा सांवलिया सेठ के रूप में जाना जाता है l 
३. तीसरा मन्दिर भाड़सोडा गाँव में ही है, जो सांवलिया सेठ के नाम से ही जाना जाता है l 

*सांवलिया सेठ का इतिहास :-*
आज से 250 करीब साल पहले भोलराम गुर्जर नाम के ग्वाले को एक सपना आया कि भाड़सोडा - बागूंड के छापर में चार मूर्तिया ज़मीन मे दबी हुई है l जब उस जगह पर खुदाई की गयी तो भोलराम का सपना सही निकला और वहाँ से चार एक जैसी मूर्तिया निकली l चारॉ मूर्तियां बहुत ही मनोहारी थी, इन मूर्तियो मे साँवले रूप मे श्री कृष्ण भगवान बाँसुरी बजा रहे है l खुदाई के दौरान एक मूर्ति खंडित हो गयी, जिसको वापस वही पर दबा दिया गया l शेष तीन मूर्तियो मे, एक से कॉ वही प्रकतया स्थल पर, और एक कॉ भाड़सोडा ग्राम मे, और एक कॉ मूर्ति कॉ मनडपिया ग्राम मे स्थापित किया गया l तीनो ही मूर्तिया बड़ी चमत्कारी और मनमोहक है l

----------


## Neelima

> jai mata di jai mata di jai mata di jai mata di


jai mata di jai mata di jai mata di jai mata di

----------


## Neelima

> इस दास की तुच्छ भेट .......





> वाहे गुरु .............


धन्यवाद ट्रिपल एस हरियाणवी जी ।

----------


## Neelima

> अच्छी जानकारी से भरा सूत्र है


*उषा जी धन्यवाद*

----------


## Neelima



----------


## munnuji11

अतिसुन्दर …………………

----------


## munnuji11

ॠग्वेद में अग्निस्तवन

----------


## munnuji11

आप की इस मनभावन प्रस्तुति में मेरी ओर से सरस्वतीस्तुति  ……………

----------


## adityaa

> ॠग्वेद में अग्निस्तवन


भाई रुग्वेद में इसके आगे भी बहुत्र कुछ दिया है

----------


## munnuji11

> भाई रुग्वेद में इसके आगे भी बहुत्र कुछ दिया है


भाई जी, मेरा आशय ॠग्वेद में अग्नि के महत्व से है। सूत्रपात्रता प्राप्त होने के उपरान्त तद्विषयक मेरे कुछ प्रस्तुत होंगे।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## DIWANA DON

> 





> 


नीलिमा , बहुत दिनों बाद आई हो , पोस्टिंग पर +++ का कायदा बनता है

----------


## DIWANA DON

> 





> 


नीलिमा , बहुत दिनों बाद आई हो , पोस्टिंग पर +++ का कायदा बनता है

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## satyabrat

देवी-देवताओं के चित्र

----------


## satyabrat

देवी-देवताओं के चित्र

----------


## satyabrat

देवी-देवताओं के चित्र

----------


## satyabrat

देवी-देवताओं के चित्र

----------


## satyabrat

देवी-देवताओं के चित्र

----------


## ravi chacha

.................

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

.................................

----------


## Neelima

..................................................

----------


## Neelima

..................................................  .............

----------


## Neelima

.........................................

----------


## Neelima

..............................................

----------


## Neelima

.........................................

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## Neelima

> ````````````````````


thanks ............................

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## DIWANA DON

.
                                 .FS

----------


## DIWANA DON

.
                                 FS

----------


## DIWANA DON

.
                           FS

----------


## DIWANA DON

.
                               FS

----------


## DIWANA DON

.
                            FS

----------


## DIWANA DON

.
                         FS

----------


## DIWANA DON

.
                                   FS

----------


## DIWANA DON

.
                      FS

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## DIWANA DON

. 
                FS

----------


## DIWANA DON

.
                            FS

----------


## DIWANA DON

.
                          FS

----------


## DIWANA DON

.
                            FS

----------


## DIWANA DON

.
                           FS

----------


## DIWANA DON

.
                            FS

----------


## DIWANA DON

.
                         FS

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

*GANESHA
**
*

----------


## Neelima

*"VAKRATUNDA MAHAKAYA SURYAKOTI SAMAPRABHA...." MANTRA
*

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

*SRI SATHYA SAIBABA
*

----------


## Neelima

*SAMASTHA LOKAH SUKHINO BHAVANTHU
*

----------


## Neelima

*SAI GAYATHRI MANTRA 
*

----------


## Neelima

*GOD BLESS YOU*

----------


## Neelima

*AUM SRI SAI RAM
*

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## DIWANA DON

> *"VAKRATUNDA MAHAKAYA SURYAKOTI SAMAPRABHA...." MANTRA
> *





> 





> *SRI SATHYA SAIBABA
> *





> *SAMASTHA LOKAH SUKHINO BHAVANTHU
> *





बहुत सुंदर .............

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

The murti of Lord Hanuman is one of the tallest statues in the Caribbean.

----------


## Neelima

*SWAMINARAYAN Akshardham Temple Delhi*

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

21 Mahakaleshwar no one has ever seen before

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## jaileo

समयानुकूल चित्रावली के लिए प्रस्तोता को हार्दिक धन्यवाद।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## virat143

रहे बहुत ही नेक काम कर रही हैं आप अति उत्तम पवित्रम

----------


## Neelima



----------


## jaileo

>

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...EOWrPGGC1qBYuw




<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

Himachal Pradesh

----------


## Neelima

Himachal Pradesh *3. Jwala Ji Temple*

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

MANSA DEVI TEMPLE

----------


## Neelima

DEVI PATAN TEMPLE


CHINESE KALI  TEMPLE

----------


## Neelima

KAMAKHYA TEMPLE

----------


## Neelima

ADHAR DEVI REMPLE


KARNI MATA TEMPLE

----------


## Neelima

KANAKA DURGA TEMPLE

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Kamal Ji

नीलिमा बहन आपके समस्त सूत्र एक से एक बढ़ कर हैं.
देवी देवताओं के दर्शन करो और साथ में यात्रा के भव्य दर्शनों के लाभ भी उठाओ.
नीलीमा बहन को धन्यवाद भी दो.
जो उनकी मेहनत के आगे तुच्छ है.

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## pkj21

sunder hai bahi

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## DIWANA DON

> Himachal Pradesh *3. Jwala Ji Temple*





> 






राजस्थानी गुड़िया , बहुत खूबसूरत चित्रांकन है +++ का कायदा बनता है।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## gupta rahul

नीलिमा जी आप लाजवाब है

----------


## gupta rahul

लाजवाब pic hai

----------


## gupta rahul

> 


लाजवाब pic hai

----------


## manmohanmahor

चित्रों की पूरी श्रंखला अति उत्तम है

----------


## DIWANA DON

वेद माता गायत्री

----------


## asifsehzaad

> 


प्रभु का सेवक शेषनाग, देखो जागे उसके भाग,
उसने फन पे रोका, बरखा का भार,....के तेरी लीला तू ही जाने...

तू ही जाने, हो रामा तु ही जाने , सारी दुनिया के सिर्जन हार ....के लीला तेरी तु ही जाने....

----------

